# Ford sync + Note 2 = fail



## Kylep23

I've googled and can't find a solution, only people griping about the fact that I have to physically sync the phone every time I get in or out of my car. My iPhone 5 worked flawlessly, so I believe it to be the phone. Any suggestions? I'm not opposed to rooting and flashing a ROM to fix it. I'm in sales and am in and out of the car many times a day. I have to open settings go to Bluetooth (where it shows it is paired) then press sync to connect to the car.
Please help.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billku

Not sure how to help you, but I can tell you I'm on Beans Rom v5 and my phone syncs perfectly and automatically with my '12 Explorer. I can even use the messaging function which I couldn't with my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Kylep23

I will probably try that ROM tomorrow.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HFord57

Sounds like you have a Samsung phone. You should probably do a re-pairing process (to delete the phone from your Sync system and the Sync system from your phone). When you do a clean pair answer the questions about making the phone the primary phone, turning on 911 Assist and downloading the phone book, with the OK. When you say OK on downloading the phonebook, your phone will probably make a tone and you will need to answer the PBA alert. (Pull down from the top menu, or go to the menu to find the screen). It will ask if you Always Connect to Sync, be sure to check the box and then push the OK. If you don't do this, then you may pair the first time, but every time thereafter you will have to go to the Sync systme and tell it to "Find" your phone and connect to it. See if this works... you can check out my blog for more info on the Sync system.... http://fordtechlane.com/how-do-i-pair-a-samsung-galaxy-s3-to-the-ford-sync-system/


----------



## billku

HFord57 said:


> Sounds like you have a Samsung phone. You should probably do a re-pairing process (to delete the phone from your Sync system and the Sync system from your phone). When you do a clean pair answer the questions about making the phone the primary phone, turning on 911 Assist and downloading the phone book, with the OK. When you say OK on downloading the phonebook, your phone will probably make a tone and you will need to answer the PBA alert. (Pull down from the top menu, or go to the menu to find the screen). It will ask if you Always Connect to Sync, be sure to check the box and then push the OK. If you don't do this, then you may pair the first time, but every time thereafter you will have to go to the Sync systme and tell it to "Find" your phone and connect to it. See if this works... you can check out my blog for more info on the Sync system.... http://fordtechlane....rd-sync-system/


Great info, that's how it went down when I paired my Note 2. I went to your site, tried to find a question asking section and couldn't as I have a question about Sync. Anyway I can email you about it? Thanks!


----------



## rickerbilly

It's SYNC. It sucks. It varies car to car. Sometimes it works great, other times a mess. My Note actually works better than other devices I've connected. I have NEVER been impressed with SYNC. I am in a 2011 Raptor.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## theryanguy

If only there was a way to break into the sync and install an android based ui. I tried my hand with "rooting" windows mobile devices with the touch diamond and ozone, with very little success. One of these days it'll happen, but Murphys laws says iOS will beat us to it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## georgepink

my suggestion would be do a factory wipe of your phone and try again. If it doesn't work, bone stock, then you may have an issue with hardware and should return it. Which you will have to re-lock and un-root if you decide to do that first. In my opinion, that is a function that should work right out of the box, and I don't think a rom is going to give you any advantage to bluetooth software. I could be wrong. (Unless Beans is using a hacked ver of bluetooth....) I just quick skimmed through here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2032447 and didn't see anything about bt. so, just my 1/2 cent.

I don't have synch, but my phone pairs with my truck's stereo flawlessly. Unfortunately, it doesn't support A2DP, but at least I can get and make calls.


----------



## Kylep23

Does the Note 2 only connect via bluetooth to one device at a time?

I think that is my problem. The moto Razr connects to 4 and works flawlessly.


----------

